# What Pre Engineering Student Should Do To Get Into MBBS



## mehmoodsha (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi,
I will be grateful if you could help me on this. I did FSc Pre engineering 5 years ago and now I live in Europe. I recently though to get admission in MBBS. Bulgarian University will accept my application but my problem is: My MBBS will be then not recognized by PMDC as I will not meet the basic education requirements. I was thinking to go for A Level first and then take admission in MBBS. Do you think it will work? I have done Metric and FSc Pre Engineering. If I do A Level with Biology, Physics and Chemistry from UK, will I then meet PMDC basic educational requirements?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Gumball (Mar 12, 2018)

What happened in the end? Did you manage to find a way into MBBS?
I am in a very similar situation at the moment and any help would be great!


----------



## mehmoodsha (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi, I didn't go ahead with Med. It's a lot of hassle. I gave up (


----------



## Gumball (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that. Did you find a way that could have worked though? Was doing alevels after fsc an option?


----------



## hafsanoor (Jun 6, 2018)

O..I am really sorry. I didn't join any foreign med school

- - - Updated - - -

you can check your next plane by visiting ''Educated pk''
here all information has given for your medical, engineering as well as other information including Pakistan and foreign countries


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

You can also apply at All Saints University College of Medicine for MD Degree Program and for other medical courses. They provide scholarship to international medical students. For more details visit https://allsaintsu.org/.


----------

